# The latest Quiz Agility Pix



## MisterBailey (Jun 28, 2007)

great photos! It looks like he really enjoys himself out there


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Great shots! Quiz is such an awesome dog! I do love to see his photos & vids. I know I've told you before that I'm totally in awe of his many accomplishments. I can never get enough pics or updates on his adventures. Thanks so much for sharing them.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

KatzNK9 said:


> Great shots! Quiz is such an awesome dog! I do love to see his photos & vids. I know I've told you before that I'm totally in awe of his many accomplishments. I can never get enough pics or updates on his adventures. Thanks so much for sharing them.


Aw shucks, thank you! 

He's such a joy to live with and train. He just loves EVERYTHING we set out to do together.

Thanks for indulging my desire to share his accomplishments with others!

-Stephanie


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

Top action photos. A credit to you for your obviously great training!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

There's my boy Quiz!!!!!!!!! And that BC is just so intense.

Hooch


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That Quiz is just amazing and I enjoy looking at all his pictures and video. 
You can really tell he enjoys doing this. I love the picture of the BC standing the eyes are really focused.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

ahh theres the happy chappy...love his pics, he's amazing!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Awesome photos! Quiz is certainly a happy camper when he's in action like that! You can just see how he enjoys it!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Oh, that Quiz....you know if you taught him to fly an airplane....I wouldn't be surprised at all....that guy is a genius!! Great pics!!!


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Wow Stephanie, some awesome shots there.


----------



## Sit Happens (Jul 7, 2007)

OMG! I LOVE THAT CHOCOLATE BC!!! (The AKC/BCSA calls it "red," which is incorrect, b/c true red is "ee" not "bb," LOL!)

Is he a Hob Nob dog? I'll bet he was fun to run!

Great shots, all of them! Quiz looks super!

-- Mia (who loves choc BCs, esp her own!)


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Those pix were just INCREDIBLE!!!! You must be so proud of Quiz...as you should be!! AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Great pictures of Quiz! And Trooper as well


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Sit Happens said:


> OMG! I LOVE THAT CHOCOLATE BC!!! (The AKC/BCSA calls it "red," which is incorrect, b/c true red is "ee" not "bb," LOL!)
> 
> Is he a Hob Nob dog? I'll bet he was fun to run!
> 
> ...



He's not a Hob Nob dog, but I know and train with several of Janice DeMello's dogs...

Trooper is from Cedar in Canada. CEDAR BORDER COLLIES. He's out of Tru and Ryker. In fact, my friend just went BACK to Canada to get his full brother from a repeat breeding! I figure now that she has a "spare" Border Collie, I should be allowed to run Trooper more often! :

I really like what I believe is called a red... or sometimes lemon in Australia. You neve see them in the working lines though... only in the Barbie Collie lines! Wouldn't ever want one b/c I've not met one with enough drive for my personality... but they are really neat to look at. A friend of mine has a Highland BC with a lot of Trumagik in him... he's a red or whatever you want to call it... not a chocolate. He's super sweet, but waaaaaaay to laid back for my taste.

-S


----------



## Sit Happens (Jul 7, 2007)

I love the true red color in BCs that you described (AKC registers them as "gold" although they can vary from a pale, washed out "lemon" to an intense field-bred GR red, and my personal preference is on the really intense field-bred GR red end of that spectrum). 

I agree about the Barbie Collies, LOL, although I do adore the Barbies. They make great pets and are very "Golden Retriever-ish" in temperament (they don't call them "Golden Retrievers In Tuxedos" for nothing!). Personally, I want to have the drive and intensity of a true working bred dog...it's something I wish Marlowe had more of, but with him being a rescue, I didn't really get to choose. If I was going to go out and PICK a GR, it would be a really racy, high-energy, little field-bred dog. I love the edgy-ness and intensity of Monty (my BC), and I think a field-bred GR would be tons of fun!

I hope you get to keep running that chocolate boy! He looks like a real pistol!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

The Barbies are beautiful to look at, but I want a dog that can also excel in what it's technically bred for... and technically, Border Collies shouldn't be bred for obedience! *wink* Most of the Barbies I've seen have zero instinct when it comes to sheep. Many are even afraid of them!

Trooper is a lot of fun. He's intense but nice and snuggly, too, something you don't often see in a working Border Collie.

Fieldy Goldens are really fun. To me, Quiz is perfect. He's fieldy, but not TOO fieldy. Tanbark breeds from a lot of OTCH dogs. It's almost a bit of a designer breeding. She utilizes a lot of the well-known field dogs but doesn't seem to produce the *hard* field Goldens.


----------



## Sit Happens (Jul 7, 2007)

FlyingQuizini said:


> The Barbies are beautiful to look at, but I want a dog that can also excel in what it's technically bred for... and technically, Border Collies shouldn't be bred for obedience!


Out of curiosity, do you feel that way about all breeds (that they shouldn't be bred for obedience)? Because off the top of my head, I can't think of a single breed that was originally created to be a competition obedience dog.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Sit Happens said:


> Out of curiosity, do you feel that way about all breeds (that they shouldn't be bred for obedience)? Because off the top of my head, I can't think of a single breed that was originally created to be a competition obedience dog.


I didn't say that they *shouldn't* be bred for obedience (Quiz was TOTALLY bred for obedience!)... What I said was that I felt a dog should be bred with it's original working purpose in mind -- BCs and herding, for instance. I think it's sad that many of the Barbie Collies, while they excel in obedience, have little to no herding instinct. Well, that's what I meant, anyway, even if that's not how it came across! ;-)

I feel that all dogs should be bred such that they maintain at least enough of their breed-specific talent to pass a basic instinct test - i.e., retrievers to mark a fall and return a bird, hounds to course, BCs to herd, etc.


----------

